# VPro8000



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

How many of you guys with the VPro have had the auger motor crap out!!
Mine went two Fridays ago at the very end of the storm!! I got a new one through Central Parts Warehouse for 250.00 with 2nd day air!! I took the other one to a local motor rebuild shop to see if he could fix it. Didn't here back from him yet thought.
Man I hate that friggin' spreader:yow!: :yow!: !!


----------



## little pat (Feb 14, 2004)

Let me know if they can fix it and if it was worth it. It seems the 8000's had motor problems, hopefully a shop can improve on their design.


----------



## spiderwoo2 (Feb 24, 2004)

*snowex vee pro*

hey let me know about that rebuilt motor why it crapped out also is that the only reason why u don't like it ? i loved and had good luck with my 1075 i just sold it cause i wanted the vee pro would you be willing to get rid of it ?

thanks steve call me if you like 315-591-5304


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

We took the motor apart before i took it to the shop. The brushes were just about gone and one of the leads to the brushes was broke off. All the guy at the shop really has to do is clean it and replace the brushes. I allready put the new one in so now I will have a spare!!
I might think about selling it after the season. I still owe money on it so I would have to get at least what I owe!


----------



## spiderwoo2 (Feb 24, 2004)

*veeproo 8000*

hey well email me with how much you owe and all maybe it's something we can work on now lol i can't wait for the end of the season ...email [email protected]

thanks steve


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Guys I finally got my old auger motor back from the shop. It cost me $35.00. Thats pretty good considering a new one is $235.00 from Central Parts. So now I have a spare! If any one has a burnt motor PM me and i might be able to get it fixed for you!

Happy Plowing :waving:


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

not sure what you do in the off season. Had the VeePro8000. Liked the idea of all electirc but needed something that ACTAULLY worked. Took it out of storage after the first season and auger motor was shot. Took three weeks of fighting to get the warranty repair under the Two Year no hassle promiss warranty. One season with the VeePro and it was gone. Ran a V box Gas Motor one season that was a PITA so it was gone. Ended up with Downeaster and I love it. They do make the insert for short bed too. Check out the Downeaster Thread too.


----------



## spiviter (Oct 31, 2004)

4evergreenlawns, That is a great setup you have, Where can I get one of those dumps at, I live next to ohare airport and was going to get the snowex 8500... I am looking at $4900 out the door on that unit, But I need a dump in the spring anyhow....


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

That setup is cool. Loks a lot like the TruckCraft system. How much did it run you?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Brian,

Looks like and act like are two very different things. 

All total as you see it (dump insert, cab guard, spreader) around $5,200.00 depending on shipping as I buy directly from Costal Metal Fab the MFG of Downeaster. 

They too offer a SS insert and short bed dump inserts. The spreader is all SS.


Spiviter,

What did you decide on. If you are close by you can always give me a call (630 675-2939) and take a look at it. Going to be a little gathering of some local Snow Plow guys at Hooters @ Woodfield Mall on Saturday Feb. 4. 4:00PM. 

Several guys have asked to see the set up and I will be bring one P/U and my Dump also with Blizzard 810 and a 8611 LoPro. As far as I am concerned you are welcome to stop by. You will know my trucks as all company trucks are lettered and me and my guys will be in company apperal. (Forever Green Lawns, Inc.) 

Ron


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

4evergreenlawns said:


> Brian,
> 
> Looks like and act like are two very different things.
> Ron


What do you mean by that? Please elaborate as I am in the market for a new unit.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Brian, 

Look search for some of the other spreader thread I have posted to and you will be able to see what I am talking about. 

I see that you own a Truckcraft deicer how has it been for you?? Any pics???

In short I can tell you I have owned a VeePro 8000, and Swenson Honda powered V box, and now I own, trust, and depend on my two Downeaster unit and there is not even a Dealer in the STATE. I get my support (which has not really been needed at all) directly from their main office in Maine. 

If you take some time to search you will find very little talk about this type of set up. If you are in both Lawn/Snow business you can easily see the bennifit from an investment in equipment you can use all year. However, while doing the seach and in person I have seen some of the short comming of the Truckcraft unit. Not that they are all bad but the design is questionable. 

I can tell you that during the past two seasons I have run the Downeaster unit WITHOUT fail and have spread over 300tons of salt from Nov 04 to date. these unit make up 2/3 of my salting equipment so you do the math and tell me is that is proof of the quaility. 

Truckcraft has seen issues with the electrical system wheather it be the controller burning up or bad connections in the rear. As for the insert I have personally seen a truckcraft insert stick in the raise position and had to climb in the back of it with two other guys to get it to come down during a snow storm. Now this can be address by using a raise/lift limiting chain but you would think that shift a load at full tilt is something that might be omportant during the snow season. Also the telescoping lift cyclinder is know for leaking seals. I have not leaked one drop of fluid out of either of my dumpers and it lift/shifts/lowers without fail. 

So as I said, looks and acts are very diffrent. I mean hey, a Corvett looks great, ever try to drive one in snow storm???? 

Good luck and feel free to ask about anything. I took a huge chance when I invested $5,200.00 in my first set up SIGHT UNSEEN. If there had been someone with some information to share I could have saved huge amount of time and money that was wasted on the VEEPOS8000 and the V box. I


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I have had the TruckCraft for 2 seasons and so far, it has been great. I do see some room for improvment though. I did not know that anyone made another electric unit like it. The biggest drawback is the price. The Downeaster is less expensive. I may have to look at one in person if I can find a local dealer. Do you have any links for more info?

Thanks!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Ron,

I was just at Costal Metal Fab today, 30min away from me. I picked up my new Downeaster dump insert, I sold the ez-dumper I liked the downeaster better and the ez-dumper was beat! I have the downeaster spreader too and like it. Mine is older so it is all steel but I am going to upgrade the spinner hardware this summer to stainless. The guys up there are great to deal with and so much cool stuff on the lot and in the showroom!

I was wondering if you could post some different shots of your head board? I didn't get one today but plan on it ( have a headache rack holding my strobe and need magnet kit) I have an 04 ford F-350 and just want to see what it will be like. How is the view? Hard backing up?
Thanks
Dylan


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Dylan,

I will get some better pics of just the cab guard. I think it is a must have. The view is great in the winter when I am not running sides. 

Last summer I ran wood sideboards and sight out the rear was limited. I was able to get 5 yards of mulch in the dumper with not problem. This summer I am working on a Steel frame with steel mess and read barn doors. With the mess when it is empty you will have much better sight lines. 

I think you can not go wrong with the Downeaster set up as I said in the past I depend on this equipment to work no questions asked and I have NO dealer support at all.

Good luck with the new insert.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

4evergreenlawns said:


> Dylan,
> 
> I will get some better pics of just the cab guard. I think it is a must have. The view is great in the winter when I am not running sides.
> 
> ...


That is why I switched, the downeaster is better built, I had the ez-dumper and the downeaster side by side last night and such a dfference. I am defintely going to get the cab guard so when I get loaded crap doesn't ruin the cab. When you get those sides done post some pictures. I was thinking the same thing.

Yea any pictures of the cab guard would be sweet. I just have to get the magnet kit for the strobe and off comes the back rack and on goes the cab guard. Can't beat the price of $195 for the cab guard. Did you get the tarp roller?
Thanks it is great to know other people are using something that not many people use and have the same thoughts.


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Neuswede,

When you remove that *Back-Rack *do you wanna sell it??

PM me if you do and let me know what you want for it.


----------



## bridge577 (Sep 30, 2005)

*v8000*

I bought the 8000 this year and have had know problems yet to speak of. I always presure wash it and grease it when the event is over.

Another landscaper I know has one for three years and he replaced a controll box this year, (800.00) but other than that he loves it and I have put down almost 100 ton w/ no problems knock on wood.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

vanwhyjr said:


> Hey Neuswede,
> 
> When you remove that *Back-Rack *do you wanna sell it??
> 
> PM me if you do and let me know what you want for it.


Check your PM's


----------

